# Is anyone else here a rosette snob??



## lottiepony (9 May 2013)

As in I find it a bit insulting when I manage to get one and it's a naff cheap looking one!  I know it's not the be all and end all and I should be grateful that I got placed etc but I've been handed some shockers in my time, perhaps we should start a album best and worst rosettes


----------



## miss_c (9 May 2013)

Yup!  Especially when it's a pricey entry.  Paid £20 for a BD class to be given a 50p job, all the same colour just a different number in the middle, and they only gave them to 1st and 2nd.  I know they don't HAVE to give them 1st to 6th depending on numbers, but it's a bit disheartening.  Might have to dig out some of the naff ones lol.

On the other hand I've entered some 'cheap' classes and received BEAUTIFUL rosettes, always makes it seem all the more worth it, and in a materialistic way encourages you to go back to that venue!


----------



## Firewell (9 May 2013)

Ha ha yes! I'm not a snob in terms of colour  but I know what you mean!  Nothing worse than being thrilled at getting placed and then receiving some bald, wilting, one tier rosette .
I keep all my rosettes though, I write on the back what they were won for and I have always done this since my first show when I was 7yrs old. So even the scabby ones get preciously placed with the others


----------



## MandyMoo (9 May 2013)

yep!!!

my mum won her first BD dressage test, and was so happy - and she received a naff cheap rosette that has only one ''layer'' (like this http://www.rushmoorrosettes.co.uk/rosettes/novelty-rosette.gif) and just looked a bit rubbish!!!!
I personally love to get a pretty rosette (more like the big ones on this http://www.rushmoorrosettes.co.uk/rosettes/Elizabethan rosettes.jpg), it makes me feel prouder of an achievement! Eland Lodge are the best rosettes I have come across in my area


----------



## MandyMoo (9 May 2013)

Firewell said:



			I keep all my rosettes though, I write on the back what they were won for and I have always done this since my first show when I was 7yrs old. So even the scabby ones get preciously placed with the others 

Click to expand...

SAME!  I have rosettes going back to when I was 9 on my first pony, and have written every date, event and class on the back so when I look back I know what it was for


----------



## Firewell (9 May 2013)

Yep BD are awful for rosettes! I don't know if that's because the shows are held at a lot of equestrian centres who bulk buy in the rosettes as cheap as possible.
I find Riding club shows tend to have the best rosettes, nice frilly big ones .
The nicest rosette I ever won was for PC showjumping at hickstead. It has hundreds of tiers and amazing metre long ribbons. It's 16 yrs old now and still has pride of place in my bedroom!


----------



## Leviticus (9 May 2013)

We keep our rosettes together in the barn office, and if it's just a cheap one layer job it aint goin' on the wall! link because it's a bit big

My favourite rosettes are from earlier this year, and have pride of place in the house


----------



## Leviticus (9 May 2013)

MandyMoo said:



			SAME!  I have rosettes going back to when I was 9 on my first pony, and have written every date, event and class on the back so when I look back I know what it was for 

Click to expand...

We're doing this for our kids now, although the two girls only really care if they get pink ones, and  my son only cares that he beats his sisters  Oh well, making memories for them I suppose.


----------



## Firewell (9 May 2013)

My mum was the one who encouraged me to do it. It's very cool looking back now to see my childish handwriting from 1991! They hold good memories from old horses as well that are no longer with us .


----------



## vam (9 May 2013)

I little bit, i've won some intresting looking ones over the years. The best being a yellow/black tarten one as part of a trek type comp many years ago. It was a big rosette but the colour was . I have lots of those single layer tiny ones as well. 
Tend to get good ones Aff jumping and at RC level from what i've noticed.
The one that is my fav is a Hickstead one that i got for coming 6th in the RC teams about 10 years ago, its one with all the multi levels so that the middle is higher than the outside. Hard to explain but Hickstead was the only place at the time you ever saw one. Now they give out standard ones, still very nice and i wouldnt care what it looks like if i got placed there but i cant help but its a shame as they where so special looking.


----------



## lottiepony (9 May 2013)

Leviticus said:



			We keep our rosettes together in the barn office, and if it's just a cheap one layer job it aint goin' on the wall! link because it's a bit big

My favourite rosettes are from earlier this year, and have pride of place in the house 

Click to expand...

What beauties! although key question what discipline are they for? as we may all need to change to get a few monsters like that!


----------



## RCP Equestrian (9 May 2013)

Not really fussed about rosettes tbh! I BS so its more the money we're bothered about 

I prefer a sash and rug....mmmm!


----------



## Leviticus (9 May 2013)

lottiepony said:



			What beauties! although key question what discipline are they for? as we may all need to change to get a few monsters like that!
		
Click to expand...

my faves are for national hunter breeding 3y/o champion and grand hunter breeding champs. The rest are for a whole manner of things, from SJ to HJ to in hand showing. American rosettes seem to beat uk hands down


----------



## MandyMoo (9 May 2013)

RCP Equestrian said:



			I prefer a sash and rug....mmmm! 



Click to expand...

haha don't we all!


----------



## Vanha12 (9 May 2013)

Must be lucky one - haven't had a one tiered rosette since I was a teenager.  BE ones (on the rare occasion we have been placed) are lovely.


----------



## jenbleep (9 May 2013)

I certainly am...if I pay good money to enter I want a decent rosette!

My best were from Camel Valley riding club for a HT....








I've never affiliated but I would hope I'd get similar rosettes for the price of entry fees


----------



## mcnaughty (9 May 2013)

Agree!  Some are very cheap and nasty but have to say the larger the show (better sponsors) the nicer the rosettes.

Went to a show last weekend and 7yo daughter came 4th - she was a bit peeved as the 5th rosette was a beautiful pale pink one!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 May 2013)

RCP Equestrian said:



			I prefer a sash and rug....mmmm! 



Click to expand...

I've always dreamed of winning a rug 

I may be dreaming for a verrrrry long time!


----------



## elsiex (9 May 2013)

I end up just shoving the rubbish looking ones in the lorry! I used to get nicer ones when I jumped BS ponies, maybe because it was at a higher level then I jump now?

The Jays in bury st edmunds do sashes - they are quaint... haha


----------



## RCP Equestrian (9 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I've always dreamed of winning a rug 

I may be dreaming for a verrrrry long time!
		
Click to expand...

I'm still dreaming! 

Got a funny story about a sash and rug....my OH walked in to the secretary's office at a show that was holding Scope quals. He saw the sash and rug layed out on the table and he said to me "I'm guna win that rug!" I laughed and replied "really!?" 

Sure enough he did!! 







(I took pic on my phone so no copyright!)


----------



## humblepie (9 May 2013)

Love a nice rosette and I have rosettes going back to 1965!!! Like others I always write on the back what they are for, the date, the horse etc.

A single tier rosette is one of my best as it were - being placed in the first Foxhunter we jumped on my little ex racehorse.   Thought we should have had a medal for getting round.

Am fortunate enough to have some lovely ones but they are all special in their own way.   

My collection has not had much added to it recently as not been competing much so need to start bulking it up again!   Can remember years ago jumping down at Windsor Park and sometimes getting four rosettes for one class - the Windsor Park rosette, the show sponsor rosette, the class sponsor rosette and then additional sponsor's rosette for winning.


----------



## Kikke (9 May 2013)

The rosettes I get here are completely different to the once I got growing up back in Holland. For one different colours (orange is first there) but also alot more fancy now than back in the day but that might well be because times have moved on. But yes I have to admit I like a nice rosette when I have deserved one!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 May 2013)

RCP Equestrian said:



			I'm still dreaming! 

Got a funny story about a sash and rug....my OH walked in to the secretary's office at a show that was holding Scope quals. He saw the sash and rug layed out on the table and he said to me "I'm guna win that rug!" I laughed and replied "really!?" 

Sure enough he did!! 







(I took pic on my phone so no copyright!)
		
Click to expand...


Show off


----------



## LCH611 (9 May 2013)

vam said:



			The one that is my fav is a Hickstead one that i got for coming 6th in the RC teams about 10 years ago, its one with all the multi levels so that the middle is higher than the outside. Hard to explain but Hickstead was the only place at the time you ever saw one. Now they give out standard ones, still very nice and i wouldnt care what it looks like if i got placed there but i cant help but its a shame as they where so special looking.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of these when we won the Riding Clubs Teams of 3, and a sash & they were lovely . sadly they got stored in a shed for a while & were chewed by mice


----------



## marmalade76 (9 May 2013)

I keep them all and mine go back to 1980. I don't mind a single tier but not keen on cheap, nasty, badly made ones, especially when the entry fee is steep. For some reason I really don't like spotty ones, but they do seem to have gone out of fashion now.

My daughter had some a couple of years ago that were awful, they hadn't even bothered to stick the middle bits on straight!! They were only for the gymkhanna, though.


----------



## bogpony (9 May 2013)

Hehe, I'm definitely a rosette snob, but then I'm also a hoarder and I don't think I ever throw any 'nice' ones away.

Unfortunately up here there is an increase in competition centres giving out the same rosette (ie. all one colour, but just with a different number placing on the disk).
One centre gives out green ones and one gives out blue ones.

I mean come on....RED means first...I want red if i win....(my other half has even imposed a 'red rosettes only' rule in the house to prevent me from covering all the walls in the kitchen with ribbon!!!)

One of the competition centres does however take their own rosettes back - effectively as currency - in their cafe, which i think is brilliant! 
Afterall, once you have won one, all the rest look the same, so you may as well get a hot chocolate or a can of juice for giving it back again!!!

Oh and I LOVE sashes!!!


----------



## Jenni_ (9 May 2013)

bogpony said:



			One of the competition centres does however take their own rosettes back - effectively as currency - in their cafe, which i think is brilliant! 
Afterall, once you have won one, all the rest look the same, so you may as well get a hot chocolate or a can of juice for giving it back again!!!
		
Click to expand...

Rowallan??  I'm the opposite- My rosette is worth much more than a can of juice lol!


----------



## bogpony (9 May 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			Rowallan??  I'm the opposite- My rosette is worth much more than a can of juice lol!
		
Click to expand...

No Kingsbarns - they are all identical navy rosettes, not very exciting...plus, its so cold up there, swapping one for a hot chocolate becomes much more appealing!!


----------



## soulfull (9 May 2013)

I must be a snob too then.  I keep all the nice 1st, 2nd and 3rds. But unless it's for something we haven't done before or a really nice one I give them away


----------



## Dubsie (9 May 2013)

My favourites are the knife pleat ones to be won at Checkendon  EC, made by Berkshire Rosettes.  Here's a thread with a picture of them.  Always like BR's rosettes, even their ordinary ones are fluffier and look far nicer than anywhere else's

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=600702


----------



## MileAMinute (9 May 2013)

I keep them all, I don't get out very often so if I win something it's a memory to me!
Our local RS do fantastic rosettes, from 1st to 5th place I think. They are massive too! Makes me feel proud and like I've 'earnt' it a bit more.
My first rosette was at an RS up near Hull, and it was a weedy little thing with a donkey on the front, for a clear round! Was not impressed but continued to hang it above my bed with pride


----------



## Honey08 (9 May 2013)

I don't like some of the bigger fussy ones, but single tier ones are a bit mean.  Two tiers or three small tiers is enough for me.  I've got all of mine from the 80s to nowadays (all labelled with names of ponies, classes and dates - first one was 1982 for bending!) and I've been surpassed by my stepson, who has loads too.  

I like traditional colours too, but our local rc lets their sponsors choose the colours and each class has all the same colour for every place.  Local pc has blue for first as per their tradition, so its very hard to win a nice red rosette around here!

My fave rosettes are the ones that were the hardest to win, not the prettiest!


----------



## bellatrix (9 May 2013)

Nope, I am delighted of I receive any rosette  

However I went along to a little friendly RC sj night yesterday with my friend to keep her company, the entries were only £5 a class. Anyway she won and she got a beautiful, big and well made rosette! I was very impressed as the entries were so cheap!


----------



## Parachute (9 May 2013)

I'll admit I am a teenie-tiny bit obsessed with rosettes. 
I LOVE them


----------



## tinap (9 May 2013)

Yep  I don't mind little ones at PC rallies as we don't pay for them but when entering a show I like them to be at least 2 tiers & decent looking. We always make sure our show rosettes are 3 tier & very well made when we have shows on. I think it brings people back. Our regulars actually didn't complain when we stopped giving out prize money as our rosettes are so nice


----------



## Ilovefoals (9 May 2013)

My daughter was over the moon with these.......


----------



## tinap (9 May 2013)

Wow I'm not surprised, they're beautiful!! She looks chuffed to bits too (not sure if the pony does though, they're that big lol  ) x


----------



## Parachute (9 May 2013)

Hell fire, ILoveFoals, they're some cracking rossies! 
Congrats to your daughter, no wonder she's chuffed.


----------



## amandaco2 (9 May 2013)

Hehe yes, Ive found lots of the bd ones are tiny....


----------



## Old Bat (9 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I've always dreamed of winning a rug 

I may be dreaming for a verrrrry long time!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, shall we start a dreamers' club? 

My all time favourite one is a shabby single tier green one with "Bundle, Bending, 1972" written on the back. Happy memories!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 May 2013)

Old Bat said:



			Me too, shall we start a dreamers' club? 

My all time favourite one is a shabby single tier green one with "Bundle, Bending, 1972" written on the back. Happy memories!
		
Click to expand...

We could organise shows to allow us to fulfill out dreams (by means of biased judging and large bank transfers  )


----------



## Hoof_Prints (9 May 2013)

I hate getting cheap looking rosettes, for the entry costs and especially when there is no prize money- I think it's an insult . My local venue do some nice rosettes though 

Went to a big charity event once and got a beautiful rosette! 'star' design In between the frills with four ribbons, and massive 

After my last show where I got knocked down to 3rd place and received a big pretty 3rd rosette among the basic others places handed out .. I realised I don't actually care what place.. I just like getting pretty ones


----------



## 3bh (9 May 2013)

Won a BD novice section last year, stapled to my sheet was a single tier 'clear round' rosette....
Erm, cheers....


----------



## Enfys (9 May 2013)

OK. 

So, let's break it down. Your entry fee covers: 

Paramedic attendance (not cheap) 
Advertising,
Judges, stewards etc fees/expenses, 
Rent for porta loos perhaps, 
Site rental perhaps, 
Equipment rental,
Insurance, 
Lunches/refreshments for volunteers, 
Catering van, 
Rosettes/trophies etc

oh, and maybe, just maybe, at the end of the day, a teeny tiny bit of profit.

For those of you that moan, perhaps you should try setting up a show/event and pleasing everyone (ain't gonna happen - EVER!) something *will* be wrong according to someone, however hard you attempt to cover all bases.

Yes, pretty rosettes do go a long way to encouraging people to come back, and I know that for a fact (having been both a rosette maker and a show secretary) but it is a fine balancing act, and as a Committee member both currently and in the past, debates about size of rosettes versus finances can be bloodbaths, sometimes the Treasurer wins, sometimes they don't 

Single tier rosettes need not be bleurgh. 
I could make single tier rosettes that *would* get on your trophy walls, as can any rosette maker.


----------



## Kikke (9 May 2013)

Dubsie said:



			My favourites are the knife pleat ones to be won at Checkendon  EC, made by Berkshire Rosettes.  Here's a thread with a picture of them.  Always like BR's rosettes, even their ordinary ones are fluffier and look far nicer than anywhere else's

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=600702

Click to expand...

These are not bad, have a few but for some reason I prefer round ones


----------



## Horse* (9 May 2013)

I went to a show this weekend where classes are fairly small with a £4 entry fee but look at these! They had sashes for the champions as well, brilliant


----------



## Lyle (9 May 2013)

This is probably going to sound a bit petty, but I was disappointed! 

I recently managed to win my section for the Ev95 class at a big horse trials.

There were two sections in this class, A and B, which are decided at complete random, and I was in section B. So along comes presentation time, (which said to present the horse in hand) made ponio look spick and span, nicely wrapped legs and I had shiny boots. The Professional who won the 'A' section went up and  awarded a lovely woollen rug, sash and voucher. I got so excited, and when it was my turn I was grinning like mad. Made it up, only to be told they didn't have a rug ready for my section  and I could pick it up at some stage.

So the saga continues...

5 weeks later, I got the call and raced over to the very large saddlery store that was sponsoring the competition. I was presented with my fabled rug, all wrapped up nicely. When I got it home, I unwrapped it.... 


and it's cotton not woollen  I feel like it was a bit of another kick in the guts. I was so stoked to have won on the day, but it felt like a bit of a let down not to have been able to take any photos of my clever pony. The Professional won another 2 classes that day. He's a really fabulous bloke, and I'm surprised the organizing committee didn't pull him aside and say, seeing as you are taking home another 2 rugs today, we are giving the Ev95 rug to the other winner today, you can pick yours up later.  

Gosh, I sound a bit petty, but I work just as hard and spend every cent I earn on the horses (like the other thousands of amateurs doing it tough!) and just felt like I was let down by the committee. It's the grass-roots competitors that keep the sport going!


----------



## skint1 (9 May 2013)

My daughter had such a difficult time with her Tb mare, especially at competitions, took her several places,trying various tactics, very often she couldn't even get her into the arena without a total meltdown... then one glorious day we took her to a Hunter Trial and everything just fell into place, the TB mare decided to behave well, and concentrate and it was one of those all too rare shining moments where  anything seemed possible. 

Anyway, they came 5th and got this rosette, when we saw it we laughed our heads off because all year she'd been taking other people's horses into classes at shows, having a fairly easy time and being given rosettes the size of tea plates. And here was this little scrap of ribbon, though it was small, I think it represented so many hours of blood,sweat and tears, it was probably the "biggest" my daughter ever got. 







eta as I recall it was not a cheap class to enter either, but still, its the thought that counts!


----------



## marmalade76 (10 May 2013)

Enfys said:



			Single tier rosettes need not be bleurgh. 
I could make single tier rosettes that *would* get on your trophy walls, as can any rosette maker.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I have plenty of single tier that I love. One of the pony shows I take the children to every year have single tier for the gymkhana which are lovely and quite big. I am, however, disappointed when handed a rosette that the maker hasn't bothered to stick together straight. Perhaps they do 'seconds' on the cheap?


----------



## marmalade76 (10 May 2013)

Lyle said:



			This is probably going to sound a bit petty, but I was disappointed! 

I recently managed to win my section for the Ev95 class at a big horse trials.

There were two sections in this class, A and B, which are decided at complete random, and I was in section B. So along comes presentation time, (which said to present the horse in hand) made ponio look spick and span, nicely wrapped legs and I had shiny boots. The Professional who won the 'A' section went up and  awarded a lovely woollen rug, sash and voucher. I got so excited, and when it was my turn I was grinning like mad. Made it up, only to be told they didn't have a rug ready for my section  and I could pick it up at some stage.

So the saga continues...

5 weeks later, I got the call and raced over to the very large saddlery store that was sponsoring the competition. I was presented with my fabled rug, all wrapped up nicely. When I got it home, I unwrapped it.... 


and it's cotton not woollen  I feel like it was a bit of another kick in the guts. I was so stoked to have won on the day, but it felt like a bit of a let down not to have been able to take any photos of my clever pony. The Professional won another 2 classes that day. He's a really fabulous bloke, and I'm surprised the organizing committee didn't pull him aside and say, seeing as you are taking home another 2 rugs today, we are giving the Ev95 rug to the other winner today, you can pick yours up later.  

Gosh, I sound a bit petty, but I work just as hard and spend every cent I earn on the horses (like the other thousands of amateurs doing it tough!) and just felt like I was let down by the committee. It's the grass-roots competitors that keep the sport going!
		
Click to expand...

Not petty at all, poor you 

Sounds like the organisers were brown nosing the pro who probably wouldn't have given a monkeys if he'd had a rug, sash, etc, as long as he got his prize money! A lot of pros throw their rosettes into the crowd.

I would write to them and complain about the second rate treatment you've recieved.


----------



## EveningStar (10 May 2013)

Lyle said:



			This is probably going to sound a bit petty, but I was disappointed! 

I recently managed to win my section for the Ev95 class at a big horse trials.

There were two sections in this class, A and B, which are decided at complete random, and I was in section B. So along comes presentation time, (which said to present the horse in hand) made ponio look spick and span, nicely wrapped legs and I had shiny boots. The Professional who won the 'A' section went up and  awarded a lovely woollen rug, sash and voucher. I got so excited, and when it was my turn I was grinning like mad. Made it up, only to be told they didn't have a rug ready for my section  and I could pick it up at some stage.

So the saga continues...

5 weeks later, I got the call and raced over to the very large saddlery store that was sponsoring the competition. I was presented with my fabled rug, all wrapped up nicely. When I got it home, I unwrapped it.... 


and it's cotton not woollen  I feel like it was a bit of another kick in the guts. I was so stoked to have won on the day, but it felt like a bit of a let down not to have been able to take any photos of my clever pony. The Professional won another 2 classes that day. He's a really fabulous bloke, and I'm surprised the organizing committee didn't pull him aside and say, seeing as you are taking home another 2 rugs today, we are giving the Ev95 rug to the other winner today, you can pick yours up later.  

Gosh, I sound a bit petty, but I work just as hard and spend every cent I earn on the horses (like the other thousands of amateurs doing it tough!) and just felt like I was let down by the committee. It's the grass-roots competitors that keep the sport going!
		
Click to expand...

Oh what a shame - that is so disapointing. Especially when you very likely would appreciate the rug a hell of a lot more - tbh i would feel like complaining to the committee - you should have at least got the same prize!

I still haven't received my one and only sash I have ever won and the competition was in November!! I know they haven't forgotton me and I will get it at some point but have no idea why I didn't get it in the first place


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (10 May 2013)

I was laughing a bit when we came 7th (ok, so not a huge placing  but it was out of about 60) got a nice bright orange single tier rosette with the sponsors name on it '(name) Loos'.  

I do like winning BSJA classes, you get TWO rosettes


----------



## suzi (10 May 2013)

I never got two rosettes when I won a BS class!!

At 2 or 3 BS shows I've even been asked if I want one or not and have then been handed a crumpled random one from a box! 

They are important to me as we don't get them very often. I'm another who writes on the back of them


----------



## cazzy (10 May 2013)

As a show centre we always do 2 tier minimum in placing colours which vary slightly....if you come 1st you want a red rosette.   Single tier rosettes are a no no!

For our bigger shows with national qualifiers or sponsored classes there will always be special rosettes..this is part of the sponsorship with sponsors name on them.  

For example we shortly have a pony show coming up with 2 second rounds...just ordered 2 sets of 3 tier rosettes with printed tails and 16" longgggggggg tails.

As a show centre these rosettes would not be feasible for every show but for special classes I think the competitors like something different.

The other thing we do is offer to swap your rosettes for a cup of tea/coffee etc.  This has worked really well too.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (10 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Show off 



Click to expand...

Hehe 

The look of confusion on my horses face was the best, he was like "but I had 4 faults!?"


----------



## cob&onion (10 May 2013)

I have a few nice rosettes, i don't like the cheapy one tiered jobs with " long tails 

Haven't taken my cob out much but we seem to have a nice collection of 2nds and a few 3rds - pride of place is my red rosette from our dressage test last year 

I have a beautiful purple rosette with long tails from a dressage comp on my old mare.  I have mainly greens and purples with her, bless her she had KS all along undiagnosed so we never did too well 

No sashes or rugs though 

The kids have a few pony club rosettes which are lovely


----------



## saz5083 (10 May 2013)

Im a hoarder too, and have every rossie Iv ever won dating back to the early 90's  My mother keeps trying to get me to go home and remove some boxes from her house but its not happened yet 

Currently have a 'tiered' system for ribbons in our house. They can stay in the living room for the first week, then they are moved to the spare bedroom (alternatively known by the OH as the spare tack room!) where 1st get to get hung up and all others go in the box, unless won at a BE event when all placings can be dispayed (cos they are hard enough to get!) or BS/BD where 1st-3rd are hung up. I quite like traditional colours but sometimes sponsors ribbons are a bit special too. Our RC is holding an arena event this weekend and the ribbons they have ordered are beautiful, not traditional colours but very smart!

There is one very special ribbon still in my living room which was a 3rd won by my coloured horse at his last ever BE event before his injury, and its hung on a photo frame containing a photo of him competing at that event.


----------



## ester (10 May 2013)

meh we always managed a 1-2k profit at a summer (in a field show) with lovely 3 tier rosettes, champ rosettes, small trophies etc. 

They really were one of the cheapest costs of event running.


----------



## MungoMadness (10 May 2013)

The vast majority of mine (i.e. everything bar 2 as I only competed a handful of times prior to uni) are all BUCS ones. I think they are super pretty  It does upset me when they get squished though.







I like that they have the year, the venue and whether it was team or individual on them


----------



## 056775 (10 May 2013)

Even worse was a granted silly gymkanna a friend attended and there was no rosette for any classes at all but a Well done tiny single layer given to every person at the end. She won nearly every class and was mortified!!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (10 May 2013)

suzi said:



			I never got two rosettes when I won a BS class!!

At 2 or 3 BS shows I've even been asked if I want one or not and have then been handed a crumpled random one from a box! 

They are important to me as we don't get them very often. I'm another who writes on the back of them 

Click to expand...

really? I always get the 1st place rosette from the place where the show is held and then a smaller one saying the sponsor's name on it (i.e. the BN one says KBIS Insurance)


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (10 May 2013)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			really? I always get the 1st place rosette from the place where the show is held and then a smaller one saying the sponsor's name on it (i.e. the BN one says KBIS Insurance)
		
Click to expand...

Ive had two before for winning a class. I dont know where half of mine are anymore though :/ I dont always go and collect mine  I do remember the money however


----------



## Javabb94 (10 May 2013)

I will admit to being a bit of a rosette snob 

One show centre near me does amazing rosettes for unaff stuff - they are massive with some sparkly tiers and long ribbons - they were the same for their BS when I won a class there once. 


Most rosettes I have got are nice  I always keep my rosettes and shave always since getting my first rosette write the horse/class/date on them 

But it does annoy me when if you get placed BS on a ticket you sometimes don't get one - the whole point of a ticket is you have paid to be a member so you should be entitled to your money and rosette.


----------



## Jo_x (10 May 2013)

Kirsty+Java said:



			But it does annoy me when if you get placed BS on a ticket you sometimes don't get one - the whole point of a ticket is you have paid to be a member so you should be entitled to your money and rosette.
		
Click to expand...

A ticket to ride is the right to compete HC - no placing or money is awarded and rosettes are only given at the centre's discretion.


----------



## ester (10 May 2013)

BD are nicer for that you get your rossie and the money I think


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 May 2013)

The rosettes we have for our club comps are 3 tier with a gold trim. We always get complimented on them. We also do a bag of horse treats for the winner - cheap and cheerful but much appreciated. At first we gave a choice of prize - one for rider or one for horse - nearly every time the riders choose the treats. HT rossettes have longer tails and we have more prizes as the entry fees are higher

However the rosettes are expensive and every penny counts - venue hire is going up and we may really struggle this year - either we put entries up or we cut costs somehow.


----------



## lucemoose (11 May 2013)

In New Zealand you get ribbons not rosettes! I was so excited to get a rosette for a horse trial in march... It was horrid! Such a snob!


----------



## suzi (11 May 2013)

Squiggles on Paper and Nightmare before Christmas can't quote as on phone. ..but no I've only had one rosette in the two bnov classes I've won.

I can't remember if they were sponsored ones or not...might have to go and check!  It's not something that happens very often! 

Tbf I was just pleased to be placed and at least had one to write on the back


----------



## WelshD (11 May 2013)

I show chickens and the places are just prize cards. There are rosettes for best in section but no official colour scheme so I've had some interesting colour combinations involving lime green, orange, brown etc that clash with the more conventional colours! Surrey county show gives first place rosettes though, beautiful luxurious ribbon and a gold 'medal' centre - can't wa


----------



## WelshD (11 May 2013)

*can't wait till this years show!


----------



## Llanali (11 May 2013)

I'm with JoX; sorry, KirstyJava, I do agree its nice when they give rosettes, but your ticket is a ticket to ride, you are not paying to be a member. 

WelshD; snap, in dogs, we get cards and only best in breed and best opposite sex gets rosettes- though crufts do rosettes for 1-3rd and Thame county always used to do mega ones! 

Suzi- the BN classes are always sponsored- KBIS for the past few years, but I haven't always had the sponsor rosette when winning either; sometimes, but not every time. And I've never had the sponsor rosette for a discovery win?! Be it equissage or tri zone whatever.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (11 May 2013)

Llanali said:



			I've never had the sponsor rosette for a discovery win?! Be it equissage or tri zone whatever.
		
Click to expand...

really? i've gotten one from tri zone?


----------



## suzi (11 May 2013)

I'll keep an eye out if I ever win a class again! 

I've helped show sheep before and have always thought they get amazing rosettes. ...at least the feww shows I did!


----------



## Javabb94 (11 May 2013)

Llanali said:



			I'm with JoX; sorry, KirstyJava, I do agree its nice when they give rosettes, but your ticket is a ticket to ride, you are not paying to be a member
		
Click to expand...

Whoops sorry! Been told that so that's why I thought it 

Just as BE,BD you will always get whatever due prize you have won including any money/rosettes 

Most classes to go HC you don't have to pay I don't think  - I don't think you do BE 
£6 is quite a lot though for a class that's sometimes only £12 to start with - BE for an 80(t) it's only £10 for a class that's £70 odd to enter 

Thanks for info


----------



## EstherYoung (11 May 2013)

Ah....rosette wars..... The recurring argument on any horsey committee anywhere  How big should they be? How flash should they be? What should they say on them? How much should we spend? It will never be settled and you will never keep everyone happy. It always used to be that the local shows had the OTT rosettes and when you got to the counties you got a card and a small very old fashioned plain rosette. Now even the counties seem to have gone OTT, particularly for the championships.

For our local rides we've got some very nice ones that were made locally at the moment - not over the top but they are spotty with a bit of bling on them in a myriad of different colours and they seem to be going down quite well.

We also sponsor the little kiddie 5km class at one of our big rides and we got them all little medals - that went down really well too and we were right chuffed to see them all proudly wearing their medals at the venue and refusing to take them off.

Here's a question. If you did a sponsored ride or a fun ride, and you were given a choice at the end of a rosette or some chocolate, which would you pick?

Re Rugs. It used to be a standing joke with me and a friend of mine who I was crewing. She really wanted to win a rug, and you could guarantee that if she came second, the winner got a rug, but if she won then the second place got a rug and she'd win something else. She'd been competing for years and had never won a rug. Then the time came for H and me to do our first 80km ER and my friend was busy that day so couldn't crew us. Well we only went and won, and we won a rug. Another friend of mine grabbed the phone and rang Val - and the first thing she said was 'Val! Val! She's won a rug!'.


----------



## monkeybum13 (11 May 2013)

EstherYoung said:



			Here's a question. If you did a sponsored ride or a fun ride, and you were given a choice at the end of a rosette or some chocolate, which would you pick?
		
Click to expand...

Rosette, you can buy chocolate in your local shop 

EGB do lovely rosettes, I have some pleasure ride ones that are fab 

For me the size of the rosette doesn't matter, I'm just happy to have any.


----------



## PucciNPoni (11 May 2013)

miss_c said:



			Yup!  Especially when it's a pricey entry.  Paid £20 for a BD class to be given a 50p job, all the same colour just a different number in the middle, and they only gave them to 1st and 2nd.  I know they don't HAVE to give them 1st to 6th depending on numbers, but it's a bit disheartening.  Might have to dig out some of the naff ones lol.

On the other hand I've entered some 'cheap' classes and received BEAUTIFUL rosettes, always makes it seem all the more worth it, and in a materialistic way encourages you to go back to that venue!
		
Click to expand...



Yup, exactly that!  I love my riding club rosettes and love competing for them.  But the bigger shows have really scrimped on the rossies.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 May 2013)

I'd go for a rosette over chocolate too.  Chocolate doesn't keep well for posterity   I speak from experience 

Oh to win a rug.  I wouldn't care if it was the cheapest, rubbish-est rug ever, just to win one.  Not sure why it seems like such a big deal, but it's bordering on obsession!  (Mind you I feel for the poster who was taunted by the smart wool rug but received a less splendid alternative  )


----------



## Enfys (11 May 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Totally agree, I have plenty of single tier that I love. One of the pony shows I take the children to every year have single tier for the gymkhana which are lovely and quite big. *I am, however, disappointed when handed a rosette that the maker hasn't bothered to stick together straight. Perhaps they do 'seconds' on the cheap?*

Click to expand...

As you should be  

If I was an organiser and got poor quality rosettes I would certainly not be using that supplier again, and I would let them know exactly why, in no uncertain terms  

There is no excuse for poor quality, it isn't rocket science to stick a centre on straight and trim bits of glue or thread, even if you are making hundreds of the blasted things at a time. I would have been highly embarrassed to send something like that out.  Perhaps some companies do seconds, or maybe it was a job lot on eBay, you see some really tacky sets on there for pennies. 

Rosettes are lovely to get and hopefully to treasure and should be the best quality affordable, and show committees would do well to remember that.


----------



## Enfys (11 May 2013)

MungoMadness said:



			The vast majority of mine (i.e. everything bar 2 as I only competed a handful of times prior to uni) are all BUCS ones. I think they are super pretty  *It does upset me when they get squished though.*

Click to expand...

This used to really HURT me to see. Squashed rosettes. Disappointing. 

Sometimes the supplier sends them flat packed (Why? Take some care won't you) sometimes they spend much care packing them on edge so that the pleat isn't squished and then the organiser empties them into a box and they may as well be a boring single tier knife pleat by the time show day comes around. 

 ps. Squashed rosettes _*can*_ be revived if you steam them - carefully, otherwise you will soften any glue. 

Don't iron printed tails on the right side though as the print will melt


----------



## charlimouse (11 May 2013)

I am a major rosette snob ! I think it may be as I mainly do BE, so having paid a large entry fee I expect a decent rosette if I get placed. I had one from a BE event which was 2 tiers, made from the cheapest, thinnest ribbon. To make it worse it was all creased and scrunched up and the white ribbon had brown stains. Looked like it had been kicking around the tack rood for a good few years . Having said that this is my favourite from  BE event which unfortunately no longer runs. Prehaps it was because they spent all their money on such fancy rosettes they couldn't afford to carry on !








Oh and to make you guys jealous  I have also won a beautiful embroidered thermatex rug and a sash !


----------



## JFTDWS (11 May 2013)

Lovely rosette, but I'm putting you on UI for the rug comment


----------



## Dunlin (11 May 2013)

It took me 4 years to win my first rosette and it was so unbelievably naff (1 layer, squashed, wrinkled and glue splatter on the ribbon) my Mum bought me a huge 6 tiered one from a show stand at Hickstead, pulled off the centre disc of my winning one and stuck it on the new one, awesome, I still have it and that was from 1996 

The worst rosettes from my experience were local shows, best ones were from Pony Club events, the worst prize I ever got was a cheap plastic hoofpick for winning a riding club jumping event, best prize was a grooming kit, fly fringe, Robinsons voucher (think it was £25) and a whip and that was an agricultural show with a few pony classes, won a native event, got 3 huge rosettes and a sash too. 

Funniest rosette was falling off in a stupidly small jumping class, think it was 2ft6 and I got a purple rosette and the disc had a rider falling off over a jump and it said "almost a clear round", still have that too.


----------



## Jo_x (11 May 2013)

Kirsty+Java said:



			Whoops sorry! Been told that so that's why I thought it 

Just as BE,BD you will always get whatever due prize you have won including any money/rosettes 

Most classes to go HC you don't have to pay I don't think  - I don't think you do BE 
£6 is quite a lot though for a class that's sometimes only £12 to start with - BE for an 80(t) it's only £10 for a class that's £70 odd to enter 

Thanks for info 

Click to expand...

I agree - BS tickets are pretty extortionate! Half the money goes to BS and half to the centres - I think lots of centres are now doing them half price though as it means they get more entries. I think its a bit off that you dont get the prizes on a ticket, as you do count towards the total number of entries that affect how much prize money is given out to the others, but I guess its an incentive to register if you do well enough on a ticket to be getting prize money.


----------



## Jaii (11 May 2013)

I really want an "almost a clear round" rosette! 

What are the 'proper' colours for 5th and 6th? My 1st to 4th rosettes are fairly uniform in colour, but I have many pink and orange 5ths but also a huge variety of 6ths, including a really nasty looking brown one.


----------



## Llanali (11 May 2013)

5th is pink and 6th is purple in my mind


----------



## JFTDWS (11 May 2013)

5th should be orange 6th should be purple for me.

Do not want pink frillies on my pony


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (11 May 2013)

i've always liked/had:

1st = red
2nd = blue
3rd = yellow
4th = green
5th = pink (but have noticed orange or brown lately)
6th = purple


----------



## lottiepony (11 May 2013)

With JFTD in regards to pink lol although in my mind it is the traditional 5th colour. Got a beautiful turquoise one though for dressage this year very pleased with that


----------



## Mrs Claus (11 May 2013)

I have 5 in total and a pink well done one they are still in good condotion


----------



## Javabb94 (11 May 2013)

lottiepony said:



			With JFTD in regards to pink lol although in my mind it is the traditional 5th colour. Got a beautiful turquoise one though for dressage this year very pleased with that 

Click to expand...

Orange has Always been traditional 5th colour round here 

Some show centres near me have random colours though for everything mainly 4th/5th/6th


----------



## Billykid (11 May 2013)

Dunlin said:



			Funniest rosette was falling off in a stupidly small jumping class, think it was 2ft6 and I got a purple rosette and the disc had a rider falling off over a jump and it said "almost a clear round", still have that too.
		
Click to expand...

Like this, I got given a rosette spending a ridiculous amount of time not getting a clear round in a clear round. I think they felt sorry for the fact my naughty little pony chucked me off TWICE. I also got a rosette with "special" for a disastrous round at a local riding school with the same pony (I think I may have fallen off in that one too...)


----------



## FinalFurlong (11 May 2013)

Leviticus said:



			We keep our rosettes together in the barn office, and if it's just a cheap one layer job it aint goin' on the wall! link because it's a bit big

My favourite rosettes are from earlier this year, and have pride of place in the house 

Click to expand...

Wow those rosettes are lovely!!!!!


----------



## SammyLuff (11 May 2013)

Keith Doyle gave a kiddo his rosette from RWHS today, thought that was lovely thing for him to do


----------



## fidleyspromise (11 May 2013)

EstherYoung said:



			Ah....rosette wars..... The recurring argument on any horsey committee anywhere  How big should they be? How flash should they be? What should they say on them? How much should we spend? It will never be settled and you will never keep everyone happy. It always used to be that the local shows had the OTT rosettes and when you got to the counties you got a card and a small very old fashioned plain rosette. Now even the counties seem to have gone OTT, particularly for the championships.

For our local rides we've got some very nice ones that were made locally at the moment - not over the top but they are spotty with a bit of bling on them in a myriad of different colours and they seem to be going down quite well.

We also sponsor the little kiddie 5km class at one of our big rides and we got them all little medals - that went down really well too and we were right chuffed to see them all proudly wearing their medals at the venue and refusing to take them off.

Here's a question. If you did a sponsored ride or a fun ride, and you were given a choice at the end of a rosette or some chocolate, which would you pick?

...
		
Click to expand...

I'd choose a rosette - chocolate doesn't last whereas the rosette would have ponies name, date, venue on the back and it would be a memory for me.


----------



## Jarrive (11 May 2013)

MungoMadness said:



			The vast majority of mine (i.e. everything bar 2 as I only competed a handful of times prior to uni) are all BUCS ones. I think they are super pretty  It does upset me when they get squished though.







I like that they have the year, the venue and whether it was team or individual on them 

Click to expand...

You see, the BUCS ones are nice, but I feel it gets a bit boring after a few seasons.... Being an eternal student, I've competed in BUCS (or BUSA as it was known when I started....) since 2005, and the 2007-8 season (IIRC!) was the first season with standardised rosettes. Before then you could choose your own design, and I got some elaborate and different ones which was a bit more interesting..... it is funny how much the competition has evolved since back then too..... when I first started you could select which horse each of your own team members rode after they showed the horses off, and the SJ wasn't style marked so you could just cling on for dear life and go clear  god I'm an old fart!! _*could probably write a book on the history of student riding....*_

Also with regards to being a rosette "snob", I guess I am but slightly differently to other people possibly. I never accept "clear round" rosettes as it seems a little wasteful for the show centre if you're there just for training, and overly lavish rosettes at small local shows with small fields make me inwardly cringe - however if I go to what I deem to be a large show, or get placed in a hotly competitive class, I get pretty narked if the rossies are naff!


----------



## Santa_Claus (12 May 2013)

Off subject but to the person who said you don't pay to go HC BE errr yes you do! You have to pay your entry fee and if not a member pay for relevant day tickets as well. Even at the lowest level after start fees it's £65+ to go HC!!


----------



## EllieandGeorge (12 May 2013)

I'm a rosette snob but rarely win any any more! Although I was a bit annoyed when we went to a local equestrian centre earlier in the year unaff showjumping, paid £10 a class and the rosettes were horrendous! It's not like its a well run, nice competition centre worth paying that for either, surface is crap and arenas dingy! My favourite rosettes are from local shows for winning champion/reserve champ. Came with stonking big trophies as well! A few years ago I won a tiny showjumping class at a local show and came home with a lovely big trophy. And considering classes there are about £5 entry then I think you BD lot are getting thoroughly ripped off!


----------



## Javabb94 (12 May 2013)

Santa_Claus said:



			Off subject but to the person who said you don't pay to go HC BE errr yes you do! You have to pay your entry fee and if not a member pay for relevant day tickets as well. Even at the lowest level after start fees it's £65+ to go HC!!
		
Click to expand...

No I meant you don't have to pay an extra HC price on top of entry! 

Of course you have to pay entry fee and relevant day tickets! 

Sorry if what I said earlier came across wrong


----------



## muddypony (12 May 2013)

MungoMadness said:



			The vast majority of mine (i.e. everything bar 2 as I only competed a handful of times prior to uni) are all BUCS ones. I think they are super pretty  It does upset me when they get squished though.







I like that they have the year, the venue and whether it was team or individual on them 

Click to expand...

These are nice, but it is annoying that they make us shell out for the standard BUCS ones when you can get better ones for a lot less money! For our varsity competition this year we spent less and got some real whoppers - 4 layers, pointy bits and long tails. Maybe a bit OTT when it's just a bit of fun between 2 unis


----------



## misswagtails (13 May 2013)

Leviticus - I laughed so hard at your post about girls wanting pink and boy just wanting to beat his sisters! (A while ago ) memories indeed  
I love rosettes I blame this on a pony-less childhood. But I'm not a snob As much. It's nice to have a pretty rosette but I have a small understated red one which I like the most because if the achievement it represents. A win at s county show. 

Having said that we have a centre close to us that has huge boxes of rosettes of small presumably cheap rosettes and when u collect a prize they just take one out. Regardless whether its weeknight sj or an arena event costing 20 to enter. I find that a little much. 

I'm currently be'ing so I'm learning you can't be too snobby! A place is a place! &#128512;


----------



## maisie06 (13 May 2013)

I was once given a tatty and broken one for 4th place at a welsh pony and cob assc, show....at nearly £20 a class I think a new rosette wasn't too much to ask!!  The best ones I have won have been at one of our local shows in Hants, they are beautiful, the classes are still only £6 - £8 and there is always a massive turnout so to win one of those is a bonus!


----------



## glitterfuzz (18 May 2013)

Our rosettes at eland come from show stoppers.  

I won a one day event at Solihull and was presented with this awfull rosette not worthy of a £5 clear round class never mind a £50 one day event and no prize!  I was actually quite rude to them saying "is that it!?" when I was present it after a 3 hour wait for a prize giving!

heres a comparison!


----------

